# W.G.T.F. Club



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2015)

OK , since it's running rampant in my home town, and I've still got it, I'm just wondering who I'm in good company with.  Whose got the flu?

I hate having to go to work when I'm not 100%, but here I am.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't believe you're going to work with the flu. I'm sure you have no choice, but that must be just awful. 

I have to pick up a prescription at the doctor's office and then fill it at the pharmacy. I'm going to bring a few pairs of latex gloves with me.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh dear, Chief.  Your work must be really important that you're at work.  I hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 5, 2015)

Hope you feel better.

If I went into work with the flu, I would be sent home. Coming to work (knowingly) contagious is against our company policy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

I had the flu, still working on  getting rid of the remnants, while I am no longer contagious, I am still miserable.  Our facilty was closed to new admits and any visitors for almost two weeks.  "Patient Zero" was a new admit from the hospital with Pneumonia, turns out it was the flu.  Of course I just had to interview and examine her the first day in  the building.  Then I brought the flu home to Shrek, nothing worse than a sick Ogre, especially when it's my fault.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

That sucks, PF.  Where could you go?  

I hope everyone gets over this soon.  I hate it when my friends are sick!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> That sucks, PF.  Where could you go?
> 
> I hope everyone gets over this soon.  I hate it when my friends are sick!



If I had known I had the flu I would have stayed at work and not taken it home.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Hope everyone feels better soon!  It's been a nasty season.  

When we flew home last week, we were surrounded by hacking and coughing people on the plane, most within a 3 foot radius.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

How long is the incubation period of this flu?  You and your DH will be extremely lucky if you don't join the sick parade.  

I hope not, because if you both get sick, not only will you be sick, but having a sick hubby too...... Oh, no.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

There are few things worse than a sick DH, especially mine.  I've been counting down the incubation period too.  It appears to be one to 4 days, and we got back Tuesday, so hoping we're out of the woods.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

My fingers are crossed for you.  I'd really hate it if you had to deal with the flu AND a sick hubby.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Z.

Has anyone tried Tamaflu?  I was looking into taking it prophilactically, but apparently you need to experience symptoms first.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Z.
> 
> Has anyone tried Tamaflu? I was looking into taking it prophilactically, but apparently you need to experience symptoms first.


Just popped in on a social visit and saw your post. The attached is interesting.

BBC News - Tamiflu: Millions wasted on flu drug, claims major report

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, hi, MC, nice to see you! Happy New Year to you too!

Interesting article, thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

I have tried _Thera_flu.  It's OTC and worked pretty well IMO.  I'd buy it again if necessary.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> ...Has anyone tried Tamaflu?...


Not Tamaflu, but back in the late '90s Goober and I had great results with Flumadine. He was in senior year at high school, doing the class prez/football/community theatre thing. I was working part time and also in the same play as Goober. He got sick first. When I took him to the doctor, he prescribed Flumadine. The kid was up and back at school and rehearsals less than 2 days later. When I started to feel sick, he told me I HAD to go to the doctor's!  Sure enough, less than two days later I felt like I wasn't sick.

Hope you and DH end up not needing either of them, though. Especially DH. Sick hubby? ARGH!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Just popped in on a social visit and saw your post...


Good to see you, MC! Miss you and your posts about Horse. Hope you're back to stay soon - I'm interested in hearing all about your travels. Maybe you'll start a thread with your adventures when you get back?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry there are so many sick with the flu! I hear that this years flu shot isn't as effective as they had hoped, but it would still help with the severity of symptoms.

Did you all have flu shots, and got it anyway?

Passing around bowls of chicken soup...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys, fingers still crossed, though I think we're past the incubation stage.  I would still like a bowl of Kayelle's chicken soup though.  They showed a map of the states affected by flu on the news tonight, California was the only state in the lower 48 that wasn't affected!

Yes, the flu strain mutated, though it's still recommended to get the shot.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys, fingers still crossed, though I think we're past the incubation stage.  I would still like a bowl of Kayelle's chicken soup though.  *They showed a map of the states affected by flu on the news tonight, California was the only state in the lower 48 that wasn't affected!*
> 
> Yes, the flu strain mutated, though it's still recommended to get the shot.



Yes, I saw that too Dawg. It amazes me, although our buddy Cheryl has been down with it. She lives in the desert. I sure don't want it and haven't had the flu in years since I started getting the shot and hope I can dodge the bullet again this year. The last time I had it my kids were still at home and all four of us had it at the same time. I shudder at the memory. Guess which one of us didn't get to stay in bed???


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

You're right, Kay, haven't seen Cheryl for awhile, hope she's OK, along with all our other peeps that are down.

I've gotten the flu shot for years, and haven't been sick for years, knock on wood.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 5, 2015)

Hope the several of you bounce back right quick.  

No flu here.  I had laryngitis several weeks ago.   Didn't realize it until the phone rang and all I could do is croak.  .  Then I got the sniffles/ sinuses and that only lasted two -3 days and I was good to go.   Campbell's chix noodles soup ( all I had on hand), extra orange juice and tea with honey seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2015)

Steve (SousChef) has had a really bad cold and I was concerned he was getting the flu but he's on the mend and has been up and around from the start. Since we've only been married 7 years, it's a new learning curve, and I'm learning he's remarkably maintenance free when he's sick. Thank goodness, he didn't have the flu as that will knock anyone on the carpet!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2015)

By the way Chief, for the life of me I can't understand what W.G.T.F. Club means?

I've looked in the acronym dictionary and came up with Working Group on Terrorist Financing. I don't think that's right, right?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Who's Got The Flu club.

Initially I thought it was something else similar, but then saw it was from Chief.  It's G rated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

I had the flu shot in October, flu in December.  We were hit hard.  I gave Shrek my Tamiflu as I was getting over it, he was about two days after me.  Shortened his course with the flu.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for thinking of me, friends.  I think I'm gonna live.  LOL

Holy cow, this flu bug kicked my rear big time.  Terrible respiratory distress - I don't think I've ever been down as bad from the flu as I was this time.   I thought with rest and Theraflu to help with the symptoms, that I could kick it without going to the dr., but the middle of last week my fever shot up to 102.5  so I went to urgent care and they gave me some antibiotics.  Still a little on the weak side, but getting back to normal. 

I think the worst part of it was not being able to see any of my grandchildren during their Christmas vacation, like we had planned.   

Anyhow, thanks again for thinking of me....sure hope those of you who have had it are recovering, and those of you who haven't, don't get it! 

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2015)

{{{{{Cheryl}}}}}}


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Well that's a drag, Cheryl, glad you're feeling better.  Happy New Year, and hopefully you'll get to see those grandkids again soon, when you're healthy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Dawg and Kay.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

Glad to see you are doing better Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you, Princess.  I hope by now you are back to yourself again, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm up and running, Thanks!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 8, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> If I went into work with the flu, I would be sent home. Coming to work (knowingly) contagious is against our company policy.



As it should be.  People that take the flu or any other contagious illness to the workplace or any gathering of people is just plain silly, or they have a man complex that does not allow for illness to interfere with their life saving work that only they can perform. 
Unfortunately i know plenty companies that would publicly tell you to stay home, while writing up your warning or pink slip while you are recovering.



Kayelle said:


> I'm so sorry there are so many sick with the flu! I hear that this years flu shot isn't as effective as they had hoped, but it would still help with the severity of symptoms.
> Did you all have flu shots, and got it anyway?
> Passing around bowls of chicken soup...



We  both got the shot and i am not sure if we got a watered down version of the flu or not.
But both of us have not been the same since Thanksgiving.  I have had cold like symptoms for weeks now with some stomach issues. So has my wife.
I always blame it on the grand kids as it seems every time they visit I get sick.

One last thing.
Many people say they have or have had the flu virus.  Did your doctor send blood samples to the lab and then report it to the CDC?
If not, you may not have had the flu at all.  The word "Flu" is used to much when it should be reserved for actual flu cases.
I know lots of folks with the flu.  99% of them are sick with colds or other viral infections.  Not the flu. It seems anytime someone gets ill during flu season, its automatically flu when its not.

Someone mention antibiotics.  Antibiotics do nothing for flu.  They do nothing for viral infections. Over use a antibiotics is as bad as not having any to provide those who actually need them.

I have seen my doctor many times over the last several years for illness that could be cold, flu, or other aliment and he NEVER prescribes antibiotics. Unless he is 100% sure you have a bacterial infection, he knows better than to give you antibiotics.
Its a waste of money and resources including making antibiotics less effective for the people that actually need them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

Flu will kick your butt.  You can function and be upright with a cold, not with flu.  I haven't gotten the flu since I started getting the shots, but since the strain has mutated this year and the shots aren't as effective, I was really worried after being hacked on while on that plane.  DH and I are lucky, no flu.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 8, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> *Flu will kick your butt.  You can function and be upright with a cold, not with flu.*  I haven't gotten the flu since I started getting the shots, but since the strain has mutated this year and the shots aren't as effective, I was really worried after being hacked on while on that plane.  DH and I are lucky, no flu.



I agree Dawg, even really resilient people can't function with the actual flu *unless* the kids and husband has it too. 

I get a kick out of that commercial with the dad who says "Sorry Dave, I have to take a sick day tomorrow" and the camera pans to Dave standing in his crib.  Stay at home Mom's/Dad's don't get sick days.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah, Kayelle, I sure feel for all the sick moms having to take care of their sick families.  Also, for all the teachers and other educators who get hacked on, sneezed on, and boogered on by sick students.  That was always a fun time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2015)

Influenze can be diagnosed by a nasal swab, you don't have to draw a blood sample.  Influenza A was the strain in the facility, reported to the Public Health Department who reports to the CDC. They quit testing after the first ten resident/employee positives, (it's quit expensive for the facility) and offered Tamiflu to residents and staff. I was in the first wave, came down very sick on Friday night, too sick on Saturday to leave the house and doing better on Monday.  By then I was good enough to work even though I was still miserable.  Same as always, those of us who were not dying were working to cover for those that were wanting to die.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Yeah, Kayelle, I sure feel for all the sick moms having to take care of their sick families. Also, *for all the teachers and other educators who get hacked on, sneezed on, and boogered on by sick students.* That was always a fun time!


 
Don't forget puked on...or in the vicinity of.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Don't forget puked on...or in the vicinity of.



On teachers? Jeez, I hope not. Kids that sick shouldn't be in the classroom.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> On teachers? Jeez, I hope not. Kids that sick shouldn't be in the classroom.




It happens all the time.  Though puke doesn't carry the same flu or cold germs as getting coughed on.

Sometimes the child is anxious, or has a nervous stomach.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2015)

Sometimes it just happens unexpectedly.  In 20+ years of being in classrooms, it's only happened (to me) a few times.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

With the little ones, it can happen at any time without them showing any signs of being sick.  With the older kids, they can usually make it to the trash can.

They now teach everyone from preschool on up to cough into their elbow.  That's been going on for years, and I think it's a great thing.  I still use a tissue, just can't get the hang of using my sleeve.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2015)

Yep, Dawg...'catching your cough' in the elbow. Makes a lot more sense to teach the little ones that rather than coughing into their hand - that does no good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 8, 2015)

I remember that when our kids were in grade school (mid-to-late '80s). each kid had to take a box of tissues into the classroom at the start of the school year. Some years the teachers had to make a second request if colds and flu ran rampant that year.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

Tissues are still on the list of what to take to school for each kid, along with pencils, etc.  Each tissue box has the name of the child who brought it, and it sits proudly in a prominent spot.  They usually run out in January, so either the teachers send out a new request, or they just buy the boxes themselves.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 9, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> ...either the teachers send out a new request, *or they just buy the boxes themselves*.


By the time teachers buy "whatever" themselves I'm surprised they have any pay to take home.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 9, 2015)

Truth!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh yeah!


----------

